# Topics > Risk of AI > Don't panic >  AI for Good, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

microsoft.com/ai/ai-for-good

AI for Health

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft unboxed: AI for Good (Ep. 1)

Published on Feb 7, 2019




> In the first episode of our new YouTube series, Microsoft Unboxed, Sonia Dara and Colleen O’Brien go “behind the tech” to explore Microsoft’s AI for Good initiatives, unpacking AI for Accessibility and AI for Humanitarian Action. Hear the stories of the unique organizations and partners making an impact within these initiatives on this episode of Microsoft Unboxed.
> 
> Microsoft Unboxed is a new weekly YouTube series from Microsoft, hosted by Sonia Dara and Colleen O’Brien. We’ll look at Microsoft’s latest technology, and the people and stories behind the tech. Tune in every Thursday at 9AM PT for new episodes.

----------

